# WOW a nice bully kennel



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What do you think? I actually like the bullies from this website. I saw them in atomic dogs and loved the heads. I do like a big fat head to kiss  Reminds me of my K dog. I am not too happy with how tall they are however most have nice straight bone in the front and that is really important to me. I LOVE the heads on these dogs!!!

PRATTS PITS


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey your link no work, but I know the kennel your talking about. Nice dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

it worked for me I just tried.... here it is again and it is prattspits.com
PRATTS PITS


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol it takes me to

Homestead | Make a FREE Website - Create a Website in Mins - Build Your Own Website Today


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

your computers broke! lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice head pieces on those dogs, but that's about it. Midget people have major heath issues and I’m sure Midget dogs would also. It's just me, but I'd rather own an AmStaff then a Bully. Absolutely no offence to any of the Bully breeders or Owners just my preference.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I have an idea! We could put two of those dogs in a [] an call it Midget Dog Wrestling!!! We could even put cool vinyl masks on them an give them crazy names!!! Just like Wrestling on TV no one gets hurt, but it's funny as hell!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Better yet! We could get that Shorty guy from Pit Boss to be the ref!!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I dunno...To me they just look odd... Like someone stuck the head of a pit bull onto the body of a Bull dog or something...
Maybe it;s just the pictures. I saw a Bully up close and personal at Pike Place...He was sorta cute.

What are the temperaments on these dogs anyway, I haven't really read up on them much.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> I have an idea! We could put two of those dogs in a [] an call it Midget Dog Wrestling!!! We could even put cool vinyl masks on them an give them crazy names!!! Just like Wrestling on TV no one gets hurt, but it's funny as hell!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

As far as bullies go,I think these dogs are spot on.Very good looking.
And I must say that the whole midget comments kinda rubbed me the wrong way.I know they were said in fun with no disrespect intended.But still kinda rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks like a good kennel... I wouldn't own a bully but they are good looking dogs... Some of there dogs look at little over done but all in all most of them are good looking structurally as far as you can see in a pic anyway... The whole midget comment I think was hysterical but it could be taken wrong... Course your neighbor giving you dirty looks over the breed of dog you own could own could be taken wrong too... Not directing at anyone just saying...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Looks like a good kennel... I wouldn't own a bully but they are good looking dogs... Some of there dogs look at little over done but all in all most of them are good looking structurally as far as you can see in a pic anyway... The whole midget comment I think was hysterical but it could be taken wrong... Course your neighbor giving you dirty looks over the breed of dog you own could own could be taken wrong too... Not directing at anyone just saying...


And just so you and everyone knows,they don't like being called midgets.Calling a little person a midget is like calling a black person the n word.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Agreed and understood... I only said it to refer to the original comment...


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> I dunno...To me they just look odd... Like someone stuck the head of a pit bull onto the body of a Bull dog or something...
> 
> What are the temperaments on these dogs anyway, I haven't really read up on them much.


I agree that they look odd, Somewhat disproportionate. And the fact that they even state "...our pups are close to standard..." 
I personally believe that anyone who is breeding anything out of the standard is taking the breed in the wrong direction.
I've heard that many of the "bully" dogs have a good amount of bulldog and other breeds in it. Why is this so different from the people who mix a Labrador with a Poodle to make a labradoodle? Or the Chorkies? Chiweenies? And all the other "designer" dogs?

I understand that nearly all breeds have mixed blood in them from way back when, But the interbreeding of different breeds back in the day was done for a purpose, Whether it was hunting, ratting, bull baiting, guarding, Etc...They were bred for a purpose. 
What purpose does a shorter, less athletic version of a pit bull have? 
As for temperament, I cannot speak from personal experience, But I have friends who have bully type dogs...They are not HA, but are SUPER DA. They are still real good with humans, But they don't interact as well with children (not aggressive towards them, Just not as friendly and nurturing as family raised APBT usually are)

_Personal Disclaimer: This is strictly my personal opinion, and not intended to offend anyone who owns or breeds bullies. _


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I know someone that owns a pup produced from pratts pits and she just got her dogs hips and elbows certified with the OFA and she passed both with excellent scores. Her dog has a very nice structure as well and hat bully has amazing rear angulation which most bully dogs lack including mine  lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I like the small dogs, LOL those look like minnie Tom & Jerry Spike dogs, LOL.. here is a kennel I found with small RE dogs of WORKING quality while trying to find some OFRN or some JOCKO dogs that are under 40lbs(ya'll know I only like game bred dogs) Just thought ya'll would like the TRUE POCKET PIT, LOL small with all the original attributes.
These females all have RE of some sort and they are all small and fine little dogs.
AGAINST THE WIND KENNELS - Montana based breeder of performance Pit Bulls


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

I figured from the title of the thread i was going to see some nice health tested working bullys. i don't see any big difference withe theses dogs compared to any other am bully kennel. jmo


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> I like the small dogs, LOL those look like minnie Tom & Jerry Spike dogs, LOL.. here is a kennel I found with small RE dogs of WORKING quality while trying to find some OFRN or some JOCKO dogs that are under 40lbs(ya'll know I only like game bred dogs) Just thought ya'll would like the TRUE POCKET PIT, LOL small with all the original attributes.
> These females all have RE of some sort and they are all small and fine little dogs.
> AGAINST THE WIND KENNELS - Montana based breeder of performance Pit Bulls


Can you show me some links to Jocko dogs I'd like to learn about them since we discussed them in our previous bullbiter convo? :roll:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

dixieland said:


> And just so you and everyone knows,they don't like being called midgets.Calling a little person a midget is like calling a black person the n word.


*NOT EVEN CLOSE!!!!! *  You are WAY off the mark with that comment!! You might want to read this.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> *NOT EVEN CLOSE!!!!! *  You are WAY off the mark with that comment!! You might want to read this.


So how is Earl doing what do you feed again?:roll:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Can you show me some links to Jocko dogs I'd like to learn about them since we discussed them in our previous bullbiter convo? :roll:


BUCKWILD KENNELS TN - GR CH YELLOW

GEORGIA GAME DOGS @ IT'S BEST | YOU CANT STOP ME IM GONE SCRATCH TILL IM DEAD

MACHABEAR£¨Âê²é±´ÑÇ£©

OF COURSE SOUTHERN KENNELS as well.
These are a few of the best game bred Jocko/Redboy dogs some heavy Jocko some heavy Redboy, I like the heavy Jocko dogs down from ChavisJocko to Chavis Rose those dogs are a little harder to find. Such as;HOME

There are all sorts of Adams/Zebo/Lonzo stuff out there to pick and chose from as well as Garner, what I used was:ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [129856] :: J.B.'S BOZZ HOG smashed into my heavy inbred Jocko line after yrs and yrs of selective breeding. all those dogs are what I call the long legged bulldog as they all came out w/same conformation and behavior as the dog we read about known as the bullenbeisser and the barenbeisser. Thats what I mean by the game lines are so inbred in their own way its easy to isolate certain traits then when smashed with another OLD bloodline consistantly bred for game first then conformation all kinds of good stuff comes up or the whole litter is a replica of old world dogs.

I know this is a bully thread~ this was per request.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> *NOT EVEN CLOSE!!!!! *  You are WAY off the mark with that comment!! You might want to read this.


I think it depends on who you talk to. Different people are offended by different things.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

what if your a black tranvestite and a wee person? hahhahaha JK LOL 

my 2nd cousin who is 34 and is 4ft even, short people/midgets love her cause she all proportional, downside is in some states she needs a carseat, hahahaha


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> BUCKWILD KENNELS TN - GR CH YELLOW
> 
> GEORGIA GAME DOGS @ IT'S BEST | YOU CANT STOP ME IM GONE SCRATCH TILL IM DEAD
> 
> ...


Wow the parents of Bozz Hog are incredible looking, I can only imagine how athletic they are.:roll:

I will do some reading now thank you!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Webster's New Collegiate Dictionary (Merriam-Webster, 1961) defines midget in the noun form as "a very diminutive person", and in the adjective form as "like a midget in size; very diminutive", hence its usage as a synonym for "miniature", as with cars.

Actor Hervé Villechaize insisted on being called a "midget" as opposed to a "little person", which irritated some dwarf activists of the time.


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

Not an impressive kennel in my opinion. Looked like just another bully puppy mill to me. Said they were breeding quality and not quantity, but the pups they had available were out of dogs that were'nt even two years old and neither had any titles posted. I don't like a breeder who breeds just because his dogs have a big head, wide chest, and are over 80lbs. But if that was the case I guess there wouldn't be very many bully breeders anyways.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I like the straight bone of the dogs however I would like to see more leg under them. Health tested titled bullies Wayne? I don't even know if they exist! lol if someone finds them then post them up!
I saw these dogs in a magazine and really like how they looked I have yet to see a fantastic bully kennel but these guys seem ok. They do not over breed and do show the dogs in the ABKC and have won numerous awards. They do have nice angulation in the rear and that is hard to find with nice straight bone and nice heads. The muzzle length is nice too nothing too short where it would effect breathing. 

Doug you CRACK me up! Yes I know the bred down dogs can have problems but that is why I like these dogs because they seem not to have those major defects you see in smaller bullies. I also like the fact they call them what they are Bullies.

Lets not get all upset because "Midget" is not PC it is used to describe them just like little ppl, or dwarfism. Many I hate when ppl get all bugged and PC and no it is not the same as calling a black person the N word, that is just ridicules.

And back to the OP
So I am sure they are not the best bully kennel in the world but by far one of the better ones I've seen and their dogs are not overweight and kept in good condition.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

This dog is health tested she is over 2 years old and is certified with teh OFA for Hips and Elbows. She is also going to her heart certified before breeding and she is doing very well in the show ring.

This is the cleanest most beautiful Bully I have ever seen =)


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> BUCKWILD KENNELS TN - GR CH YELLOW
> 
> GEORGIA GAME DOGS @ IT'S BEST | YOU CANT STOP ME IM GONE SCRATCH TILL IM DEAD
> 
> ...


Great sites. Thanks for posting. I especially like the Georgia Game Dogs site.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> This dog is health tested she is over 2 years old and is certified with teh OFA for Hips and Elbows. She is also going to her heart certified before breeding and she is doing very well in the show ring.
> 
> This is the cleanest most beautiful Bully I have ever seen =)


She is a very pretty dog!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Pratt's Kamali shares a lot of ancestory with my dogs. I frickin love him. What kamali offers is more bone than my dogs. Kamali is considered to be a standard bully (about the same height as my dogs, 18 inches), not XXL. My dogs are much less... fluffy, which gives my dogs the appearance of more leg. There's a lot of room to make these bullies appear completely different by messing with their weight (food rations and exercise).

Kamali is related to my dogs through Diego's Thing. As you can see, Thing, is Kamali's sire, where Thing is also Tuas Sire (You guys liked Tua as well if I remember correctly). 

That blue fawn female you posted is Semper Fi's Opha Mae. She has made her GR CH this year. Lisa, you've already said that Semper Fi's dogs are smaller than you are looking for... but i really feel as though you need to meet these dogs in person before you say that. They are beasts!

EDIT: Semper Fi has done a lot of work with Pratts so you'll see very complimentary dogs between the two kennels.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Cosa Nostra Bullyz has some really good looking dogs

Cosa Nostra Bullyz


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Pratt's Kamali shares a lot of ancestory with my dogs. I frickin love him. What kamali offers is more bone than my dogs. Kamali is considered to be a standard bully (about the same height as my dogs, 18 inches), not XXL. My dogs are much less... fluffy, which gives my dogs the appearance of more leg. There's a lot of room to make these bullies appear completely different by messing with their weight (food rations and exercise).
> 
> Kamali is related to my dogs through Diego's Thing. As you can see, Thing, is Kamali's sire, where Thing is also Tuas Sire (You guys liked Tua as well if I remember correctly).
> 
> ...


PS. I did not want to give the name of the dog out because I am not sure if she would get mad that i posting a pic of her dog. I just wanted to point out a well bred American Bully with excellent conformation that was health tested. I am seriously considering a dog from her in the future. It's a 12 hr drive for me but it would be worth it.:roll:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

davidfitness83 said:


> PS. I did not want to give the name of the dog out because I am not sure if she would get mad that i posting a pic of her dog. I just wanted to point out a well bred American Bully with excellent conformation that was health tested. I am seriously considering a dog from her in the future. It's a 12 hr drive for me but it would be worth it.:roll:


lol I don't think Stephanie would mind as long as credit was given where credit is due 

EDIT: Dave, opha is preggo now, get on that list!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

http://semperfibullies.net/


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> lol I don't think Stephanie would mind as long as credit was given where credit is due
> 
> EDIT: Dave, opha is preggo now, get on that list!


I wish I could get on that list but I can't have any more canines at the moment. I actually have 3 illegal tenant cats that are not on my lease  so I have to keep them in the DL lol:roll: I am hoping things turn around for me and my fiance after we get married in two weeks and maybe next year we can buy a house which is what we are hoping for.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

The Pratt's Pits dogs do look pretty clean for bullies. Nicely done dogs. I didn't really care for their website.... a little hard to navigate and annoying...


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

I like how the blue phenomenon has taken over. A dog that I would clearly call bucksin or fawn becomes a blue fawn. Personally if a dog is certified and does have titles I still wouldn't breed before they are two years of age. Look on the website and it gives the demensions of each dog and under the sire and dam it says still growing? In my opinion that's a perfect reason not to breed because the dogs are not fully mature yet.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ralford08 said:


> I like how the blue phenomenon has taken over. A dog that I would clearly call bucksin or fawn becomes a blue fawn. Personally if a dog is certified and does have titles I still wouldn't breed before they are two years of age. Look on the website and it gives the demensions of each dog and under the sire and dam it says still growing? In my opinion that's a perfect reason not to breed because the dogs are not fully mature yet.


What do you mean certified? I don't think they really update their site very regularly since they don't really have a need to push pups. With breeders like Pratts and Semper fi aren't in the business of selling dogs, they're in the business of dogs. EDIT: I believe all, if not almost all of their dogs are titled.

I did just see that the one bitch was about a year and a half. I can't say that they meet all of the standards that I hold myself to, but it doesn't mean that they don't know their lines and what they are producing.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Shana good info! and David CONGRATS! and that do you posted looks too much like an amstaff if I am going to get a bully at some point for movie work I want a real obvious looking bully ya know  I think they were a nice kennel as far as structure and now I know they are related to Pig and Cree it makes me look harder at them.
Leonard said last night he wants a bully that looks like Cree. So shana get on those picture! lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> Thanks Shana good info! and David CONGRATS! and that do you posted looks too much like an amstaff if I am going to get a bully at some point for movie work I want a real obvious looking bully ya know  I think they were a nice kennel as far as structure and now I know they are related to Pig and Cree it makes me look harder at them.
> Leonard said last night he wants a bully that looks like Cree. So shana get on those picture! lol


lol I'll get some up... Opha in person is anything but a Am. Staff... She is like 3 times wider than my dogs.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dont like em....


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

when checking out some of the offspring i noticed some that were a little more "over done" than others...some i really liked and others not so much. as a kennel, eh, looks like they are doing pretty good, and the dogs look well taken care of. i didn't like the amount of runs they had in thier yard, especially when they say thier dogs are "hands on" raised, jmo. maybe they aren't using them all, or at least aren't using them all the time.

while at this time i wouldn't own a bully, i sure love the look of some of them. especially thier tri-color male.

little off OP here but one of the reasons i would stray from a bully is thier swimming ability. am i wrong to awesome they don't do really well in the water?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lisa, Opha is GORGEOUS in person! I met her and Ooh-Rah their male whose father is King Kamali of Pratts Pits, and WOW. Ooh-Rah is sooo wide but so proportionate, it's really amazing. The way people talk about these dogs made me apprehensive at first, but meeting them in person really solidified a lot of things for me, and pictures just don't do a lot of these dogs justice. Opha is ... well, Opha is perfect in my opinion! And I don't recall who posted something about bullies being super DA, but from what I understand a big point was to breed the DA out of the dogs, and I so far haven't met a bully that had any DA at all, although I don't doubt some do and many could develop it.

And Shana, Opha is not pregnant at this time, but will be in the next 6 or so months.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey all, sorry, IMHO I don't like them at all. They just look like they'd have back problems and leg problems. To much body mass on such short stubby legs.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Just a quick question...yeah...i hear ya...these dogs are short...stubby...block headed... blah blah blah...but who is asking you to purchase one...is someone telemarketing bullys now?? Why don't we ever start a thread about how german shephards hair is just tooo long lol...because...we don't own em...nor are we going to purchase one...they are 2different breeds now right...so why are you all so intrigued with them?? I am not directing this towards the op...but more towards all the critics...pratts is producing top quality american bullys...and so is semper-fi...and for the kennels who are not...are you telling me we cant pull up apbt kennels pumping out puppies...using words like...jeep...colby...etc...for there byb'ing tactics lol...get real...seems like alot of people found something new to focus there hate on...and are goin full force...but do me a favor...jump off the band wagon...these dogs aint in your yard...you aint feeding them...so why so much concern about them??? LOL...Anything that allows us to vent huh...to close this off...yeah i realize these dogs are "not your cup of tea"...but you ain't exactly my cup of tea...lmao...but i don't feel the need to type about it...i just simply stick to my own cup...

thank you and good night


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love how you tell it like it is, John! Love ya man 

Not all of the bullies have shorter limbs, but it's not everyone's preference. For many it is, and I will let you know, seriously people, pictures are completely different than in person. Go out and actually meet some of these bullies, I think you will be surprised. The ones I have actually met are very healthy, in great shape, and can "maneuver" and do things the same as any other dog, and yes megz, they can swim. Opha (dog pictured above) swims, as well as Ooh-Rah their other dog... I'm pretty sure their other dogs do as well.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> I love how you tell it like it is, John! Love ya man
> 
> Not all of the bullies have shorter limbs, but it's not everyone's preference. For many it is, and I will let you know, seriously people, pictures are completely different than in person. Go out and actually meet some of these bullies, I think you will be surprised. The ones I have actually met are very healthy, in great shape, and can "maneuver" and do things the same as any other dog, and yes megz, they can swim. Opha (dog pictured above) swims, as well as Ooh-Rah their other dog... I'm pretty sure their other dogs do as well.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Umm I like bullies, I have a bully and the bully in the pic above does not look like the ones I saw on the website or others I've seen. This is what I'm referring to:
Males The one called Icon. Come on that thing has to wabble when it walks. 
Besides, when someone post something I assume they are asking for opinions?


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

Boy somebody got their feathers ruffled. But you have to realize your own GOPITBULL.COM and most folks cup of tea is an APBT and not a bully. You get mad when we state our opinion about bully's but this website is for educating people about APBT's. That would be the same as me getting on a beagle hound website and talking about my coonhounds, negative comments that I don't like are probably going to be said but that would be brought on by myself because I'm on the wrong site to be praising that type of dog!:hammer::hammer::flush:


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I think they were beautiful dogs, not my preference but all the same they were beautiful


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Some of my darling Opha:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ralford08 said:


> Boy somebody got their feathers ruffled. But you have to realize your own GOPITBULL.COM and most folks cup of tea is an APBT and not a bully. You get mad when we state our opinion about bully's but this website is for educating people about APBT's. That would be the same as me getting on a beagle hound website and talking about my coonhounds, negative comments that I don't like are probably going to be said but that would be brought on by myself because I'm on the wrong site to be praising that type of dog!:hammer::hammer::flush:


this site is not biased towards APBTS or Bullies, people here own and love both, so i'm not sure why you are under the impression that it's only about APBTs here.... Yeah...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Just a quick question...yeah...i hear ya...these dogs are short...stubby...block headed... blah blah blah...but who is asking you to purchase one...is someone telemarketing bullys now?? Why don't we ever start a thread about how german shephards hair is just tooo long lol...because...we don't own em...nor are we going to purchase one...they are 2different breeds now right...so why are you all so intrigued with them?? I am not directing this towards the op...but more towards all the critics...pratts is producing top quality american bullys...and so is semper-fi...and for the kennels who are not...are you telling me we cant pull up apbt kennels pumping out puppies...using words like...jeep...colby...etc...for there byb'ing tactics lol...get real...seems like alot of people found something new to focus there hate on...and are goin full force...but do me a favor...jump off the band wagon...these dogs aint in your yard...you aint feeding them...so why so much concern about them??? LOL...Anything that allows us to vent huh...to close this off...yeah i realize these dogs are "not your cup of tea"...but you ain't exactly my cup of tea...lmao...but i don't feel the need to type about it...i just simply stick to my own cup...
> 
> thank you and good night


Well John.... The kennel is called "Pratts Pits" and they are breeding American Bullies.... don't you think thats a little on the false advertizing side of things? You keep saying these are two separate breeds. Right?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

hey ralford...u might wanna check with dave bout what u think this site if for...until then...i will jus lol...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> Just a quick question...yeah...i hear ya...these dogs are short...stubby...block headed... blah blah blah...but who is asking you to purchase one...is someone telemarketing bullys now?? Why don't we ever start a thread about how german shephards hair is just tooo long lol...because...we don't own em...nor are we going to purchase one...they are 2different breeds now right...so why are you all so intrigued with them?? I am not directing this towards the op...but more towards all the critics...pratts is producing top quality american bullys...and so is semper-fi...and for the kennels who are not...are you telling me we cant pull up apbt kennels pumping out puppies...using words like...jeep...colby...etc...for there byb'ing tactics lol...get real...seems like alot of people found something new to focus there hate on...and are goin full force...*but do me a favor...jump off the band wagon...these dogs aint in your yard...you aint feeding them...so why so much concern about them??? * LOL...Anything that allows us to vent huh...to close this off...yeah i realize these dogs are "not your cup of tea"...but you ain't exactly my cup of tea...lmao...but i don't feel the need to type about it...i just simply stick to my own cup...
> 
> thank you and good night


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: Word. :clap:


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Some pretty bullies
Blue Pitbull Females

And does anyone know who this dog is? I've always loved this dog...
Pit Bulls in Spamalot - james poyner - Open Salon


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah man this site is for all the bully breeds and breeds of the like mixed breeds and anything that can represent the apbt or bully to the public. There is no need to hate on any one or any dog if you have a negative opinion keep it to your self and move on.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah this is Gopitbull.com! Where opinions can no longer be stated! WOOHOO!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

feal free to make an opinion but don't out rite hate cause your jealous


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

Maybe I'm under the wrong impression or maybe I'm just a little biased but when the site is called gopitbull.com I would think it would be about pitbulls not bully's. I'm sorry bully's are not pitbulls and most folks that own them wished they were. That's why they get on this site saying man look at my bad*ss pit and they find out it's a bully and get offensive. It's not my fault the media has portrayed bully's as pitbulls and most folks can't tell the difference. That's why I think on gopitbull.com we should be talking about pitbulls instead of bully's, so nobody gets confused. Bully's have their own registry now I'm sure they have their own websites too, so why not brag about them their?:stupid::hammer:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ralford08 said:


> Maybe I'm under the wrong impression or maybe I'm just a little biased but when the site is called gopitbull.com I would think it would be about pitbulls not bully's. I'm sorry bully's are not pitbulls and most folks that own them wished they were. That's why they get on this site saying man look at my bad*ss pit and they find out it's a bully and get offensive. It's not my fault the media has portrayed bully's as pitbulls and most folks can't tell the difference. That's why I think on gopitbull.com we should be talking about pitbulls instead of bully's, so nobody gets confused. Bully's have their own registry now I'm sure they have their own websites too, so why not brag about them their?:stupid::hammer:


Well you are very mistaken, this site IS NOT for just the APBT but all bulldog type breeds as well as several other members breeds who don't own "pitbulls".. If you want an APBT specific site this site is not for you.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very mistaken about peolpe being jealous, why would I get a bully and wish it was a pit if I get a bully its cause I Wanted a bully. its not like bullys are $200 and pits are $1000's more. I own a bully and a pit and I love them both , by the sounds of it you may be jealous but im gonna stop cause I have always been taught IF YOU CANT SAY ANYTHING NICE DONT SAY NOTHIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Well you are very mistaken, this site IS NOT for just the APBT but all bulldog type breeds as well as several other members breeds who don't own "pitbull".. If you want an APBT specific site this site is not for you.


hey holly...have i ever told u i love u 

lol...keep up the gooood work...ralford feel free to pm me :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ralford08 said:


> Maybe I'm under the wrong impression or maybe I'm just a little biased but when the site is called gopitbull.com I would think it would be about pitbulls not bully's. I'm sorry bully's are not pitbulls and most folks that own them wished they were. That's why they get on this site saying man look at my bad*ss pit and they find out it's a bully and get offensive. It's not my fault the media has portrayed bully's as pitbulls and most folks can't tell the difference. That's why I think on gopitbull.com we should be talking about pitbulls instead of bully's, so nobody gets confused. Bully's have their own registry now I'm sure they have their own websites too, so why not brag about them their?:stupid::hammer:


just a suggestion but maybe you need to make your own site where you can screen people and only let closed minded people like you in!!!!! 
just saying...


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Everyone is entitled to an opinion. On a forum, in a public place you should expect someone to share theirs. I know your mama probably said "if you can't say something good then don't say nuthin at all" but, to me that means if someone post a pic of their dog or child (something personal) then that is what that means. But, if your on an open forum and someone says what do you think of this then hey, expect opinions. As for the website being for one thing, think about it this way. The GENERAL PUBLIC thinks anything that looks like pit is a pit. Now, I'd think you'd need to come together as a team to defend what you want that GP to think about your breed in any way that you can do that. No matter what got mixed with what the fact is THEY think of them all the same. I know I did when I came here. Stop bickering like school kids and accept opinions like an adult. We don't all like the same thing and if we did, what a sad world it would be. When I stated my opinion I put IMHO and that is what it is. "My" opinion. I did not down grade YOUR dog, but a picture I saw that to me in my minds eye was a dog that looked miserable because of his conformation. I like bullies, I posted pics of bullies I like. MY LIKES. I like anything as long as it looks normal. But what I find beautiful is just what I find beautiful.
But I also think you can give an opinion without those little snide remarks or underhanded jabs.


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

Well I would argue with you a little longer but there isn't much left of this horse and I can't help it if I'm just saying what a lot of others are thinking. The same argument has been going on since the first time I visited this site, but every now and then it's fun to spark a little fire back in everybody's seat. It's good for ya makes ya feel ALIVE!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

You know I have always hated that saying... that saying people say to themselves and others to make themselves feel better... superior "your just jealous" Come on please.... 

And I wouldn't agree that people wish their bullies were pit bulls either.

But the biggest problem comes from the breeders calling their dogs pits, the misinformed buyers. These breeders are creating the confusion when they put the name pit anywhere on their website. They are creating that confusion. And then you really do have people come to our site who are confused and get mad and upset when they find out they bought an American bully not an APBT. Or they found out they had hung papers and all that. The UKC just removed an entire bloodlines papers.. and they deserved it! ICK...


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

ralford08 said:


> Well I would argue with you a little longer but there isn't much left of this horse and I can't help it if I'm just saying what a lot of others are thinking. The same argument has been going on since the first time I visited this site, but every now and then it's fun to spark a little fire back in everybody's seat. It's good for ya makes ya feel ALIVE!


Keep striking matches and sooner or later you'll get burned.


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

It's ok they make creams for that sort of thing.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

coppermare said:


> Everyone is entitled to an opinion. On a forum, in a public place you should expect someone to share theirs. I know your mama probably said "if you can't say something good then don't say nuthin at all" but, to me that means if someone post a pic of their dog or child (something personal) then that is what that means. But, if your on an open forum and someone says what do you think of this then hey, expect opinions. As for the website being for one thing, think about it this way. The GENERAL PUBLIC thinks anything that looks like pit is a pit. Now, I'd think you'd need to come together as a team to defend what you want that GP to think about your breed in any way that you can do that. No matter what got mixed with what the fact is THEY think of them all the same. I know I did when I came here. Stop bickering like school kids and accept opinions like an adult. We don't all like the same thing and if we did, what a sad world it would be. When I stated my opinion I put IMHO and that is what it is. "My" opinion. I did not down grade YOUR dog, but a picture I saw that to me in my minds eye was a dog that looked miserable because of his conformation. I like bullies, I posted pics of bullies I like. MY LIKES. I like anything as long as it looks normal. But what I find beautiful is just what I find beautiful.
> But I also think you can give an opinion without those little snide remarks or underhanded jabs.


Yeah I think ralford got jumped on a little bit too harshly. Opinions don't hurt anyone. As long as everyone is honest about what they have and don't have I don't see the problem. And I don't have APBTs.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

GoPitbull is about all breeds which fall under that banner. Indeed, its for all fanciers of the APBT, AmStaff, Staffybull, AmBully, no matter. We have people here who don't even have a "pitbull" breed, as well as people who have Dogos, Cane Corso, etc. Its sort of a melting pot.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think whatever your opinions are are fine , I dont care if people dont like bullys or do or any other breed but the problem is when you try to make people feel unwelcome here when they dont agree with you, i was under the impression that it was all pitbulls , mixes, bully breeds and for you to tell bully people they cant post or defend the breed they love i think that is wrong.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

coppermare said:


> Some pretty bullies
> Blue Pitbull Females
> 
> And does anyone know who this dog is? I've always loved this dog...
> Pit Bulls in Spamalot - james poyner - Open Salon


The bullies you posted in the first link had some pretty ones and other had horrible fronts, that is what I look at first. However that first females posted is really nice!



ralford08 said:


> Maybe I'm under the wrong impression or maybe I'm just a little biased but when the site is called gopitbull.com I would think it would be about pitbulls not bully's. I'm sorry bully's are not pitbulls and most folks that own them wished they were. That's why they get on this site saying man look at my bad*ss pit and they find out it's a bully and get offensive. It's not my fault the media has portrayed bully's as pitbulls and most folks can't tell the difference. That's why I think on gopitbull.com we should be talking about pitbulls instead of bully's, so nobody gets confused. Bully's have their own registry now I'm sure they have their own websites too, so why not brag about them their?:stupid::hammer:


Hold on now..... This site caters to all bullies, APBT's, Shoot gamer just has a GSD can still just dogs, Deb has Mals and Presa's so any dog any breed is welcome here.

Now many of you know I am NOT one to jump on the bully bandwagon I think most of the breeders out there are just BYB's with fancy websites. However I can appreciate a nice bully for what it is, a bully not a APBT. I prefer a nice Gamebred dog I can work to anything else. I started this thread because I found a nice kennel that I liked and wanted to share, if you don't like bullies then keep of the subject. I am considering a bully to have around for movie work and so I am always look at bully sites. There are so many that are complete garbage then you run across sites like Pratts pits or Semper Fi and you see some nice dogs. This is not a Bully APBT debate if you have issues with bullies take it some where else. In fact by a VIP membership and you can talk all the trash you want, if not keep it off the general forum.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Average Joe has no clue what a pitbull is but when he sees a bully, he says its a pitbull anyways. At least here we know the difference and embrace them just like the gsd, dogo, mastiff and amstaff owners here. We been thru the apbt vs bully thing a long time ago and its been proven trivial
Rule # 8 We will not discriminate between GAME and BULLY dogs. Again there are other sites for that. Keep your personal preferance to yourself and DO NOT push it on others.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> The bullies you posted in the first link had some pretty ones and other had horrible fronts, that is what I look at first. However that first females posted is really nice!
> 
> Hold on now..... This site caters to all bullies, APBT's, Shoot gamer just has a GSD can still just dogs, Deb has Mals and Presa's so any dog any breed is welcome here.
> 
> Now many of you know I am NOT one to jump on the bully bandwagon I think most of the breeders out there are just BYB's with fancy websites. However I can appreciate a nice bully for what it is, a bully not a APBT. I prefer a nice Gamebred dog I can work to anything else. I started this thread because I found a nice kennel that I liked and wanted to share, if you don't like bullies then keep of the subject. I am considering a bully to have around for movie work and so I am always look at bully sites. There are so many that are complete garbage then you run across sites like Pratts pits or Semper Fi and you see some nice dogs. This is not a Bully APBT debate if you have issues with bullies take it some where else. In fact by a VIP membership and you can talk all the trash you want, if not keep it off the general forum.


I agree I liked the first one and the third one. The second one and the last one not at all. Now, tell me what you didn't like in the front ends? To wide? You know, it would be fun and a learning experience to post some random dog pics (none that people own here unless they agree) and do some conformation learning. I have a lot of experience judging horses in halter and can only transfer that to dogs. Since a lot of you have judged or been in conformation with dogs, I'd love to learn what's good, bad, and what is matter of opinion and so forth. Think we could do that without an argument? PS I'm not afraid to put mine up to be torn to shreds..hey can't do anything about it anyway and love to learn


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

meganc66 said:


> And Shana, Opha is not pregnant at this time, but will be in the next 6 or so months.


Look at me, spreading rumors! lol Thanks for correcting me Megan


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Look at me, spreading rumors! lol Thanks for correcting me Megan


No probs girl, there was a bit of a complication or else she would be right now! She's coming up to Ohio September 25th and I'm gunna go snuggle her some


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

copper when someone says "fronts" it's litterally pertaining to the over all appearance of the dog from eye level in the front of the dog.

To look for a quality bully, well one to my standards fronts are very important to me...

What I look for, and I'm sure lisa is going for is:

A dog with not too much shoulder... when these dogs look like they have a lot of shoulder it gives the illusion of a wider chest , but when in fact it's a deformity of the shoulder socket. The the neck is in porportion with the base of the skull. The legs should be straight down from the shoulder, not out nor in. The feet need to be tight and facing forward.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

?


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok so on above pic. Is this correct or should the shoulders be right below the jawline which would bring his feet in and chest smaller?
Would you notice the deformity in the shoulder from the side view? 
Can you post a pic of a dog with a deformity like your speaking of.

I know some of the dogs pics I looked at had what I call a "pigeon chest"


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm not sure about deformities or anything, but is that Dre? Love him! His front legs looked stacked a little wider than they should be, but i am definitely one that knows how hard it is to teach a doggie to stack the way you want em to!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

coppermare said:


> Ok so on above pic. Is this correct or should the shoulders be right below the jawline which would bring his feet in and chest smaller?
> Would you notice the deformity in the shoulder from the side view?
> Can you post a pic of a dog with a deformity like your speaking of.
> 
> I know some of the dogs pics I looked at had what I call a "pigeon chest"


Slim has to much Shoulder. I am not sure it is exactally what Shana is talking about but it is to much as well as her having E/W giving her a bad front between the 2 faults.


















There are of course American Bullies with worse fronts than this

My APBT with another example of a good front


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes the dog pictured above Dre is it? is stacked too wide but has nice bone in the front and no deformities like E/W, very nice overall balance on that dog at least from the front.
Man we should start another thread for this, this could be a long thread talking abut structure.

The dogs in the link you gave have horrible fronts and are too wide and the shoulders and chest were deformed.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

cEElint said:


> ?


Off subject for just a moment. Dre is one handsome guy. I always enjoy seeing photos of him.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Yes the dog pictured above Dre is it? is stacked too wide but has nice bone in the front and no deformities like E/W, very nice overall balance on that dog at least from the front.


his stifles are stiff.. pretty sure he grew too fast and the ligaments couldnt keep up..

feel free to start a thread.. i'd like to know opinions on my dogs form.. gonna try and get some fresh pics of Dre and Daisy stacked.. if i can get someone else here i'll stack them next to each other


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

a structure thread would be superbbbbbbbb.

PS: we all <3 Dre!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Yep a structure thread...something to learn from...what better way to better a breed! And get along..LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ok we can start a thread about structure and you guys can pick apart my dogs and anyone else who is brave enough. I ill post dogs with obvious faults too. I'm painting my sons room and we are putting together the crib so give me about an hour 
BTW I am not an expert and still learning myself, maybe I can get Cheryl Caragan who is an ADBA judge and breeder for over 21 years to come and share some knowledge!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> ok we can start a thread about structure and you guys can pick apart my dogs and anyone else who is brave enough. I ill post dogs with obvious faults too. I'm painting my sons room and we are putting together the crib so give me about an hour
> BTW I am not an expert and still learning myself, maybe I can get Cheryl Caragan who is an ADBA judge and breeder for over 21 years to come and share some knowledge!


I'll post up my dogs as well and if we could get a few more people who aren't afraid to hear their dogs faults it would make for a great educational thread.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

well then lets do it


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I'll post up my dogs as well and if we could get a few more people who aren't afraid to hear their dogs faults it would make for a great educational thread.


i know my dogs arent perfect.. but i'll post up in the thread.. gotta get some new pics though.. correct stacked position hopefully, if the dogs permit.. lol


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

What does "stacked" mean? And would it be okay to post some pics of Maggie? She was a stray and I don't know a thing about her background or breeding but I'd be curious to know how her build/structure might measure up to breed standards.

I love her and think she's the bees knees, but for all I know she could be one hot mess! LOL


----------

